# Low Tech Discus Lushness



## Coops (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello everyone!

Here is my low tech pride and joy! (had a tank for many years, this is first in nearly 10 years!) I'm 37 btw not 80 

5ft 450l with large external, UV and low ish light. 

Looking for advice from Discus people please. I was always planning this to be a discus tank and added 3 adults this weekend with the view to adding another in a few weeks.

Tank plants are various vallis, floating salvinia - lots! Crpts, anubis and java ferns.
I have been dosing weekly with TNC Complete. Now this is my question, this has nitrate added. Since adding discus gave stopped dosing, worried about nitrate and done rather large water changes.
They also make TNC Lite...no nitrate. Contacted discus expert, said carry on, cant see a problem?

Light is low, just from the 2 bars at the back. Heavy floating and UV sterliser too. (it came with tank, never had one before). Algae is a little on plants, nothing much.

This was set up at 27C with angels - now discus are in 29C - not sure on what fert to use and hope extra heat will be ok for plants.

Substrate sand...plants all seem to be doing well, vallis has always been hit and miss but sprouting new shoots.

Setup now for 2 months - originally had 8 angels that were in to kind of replicate bioload of 3 discus...kind of anyway! Also has 30 rummies an algae crew of 4 juvie bristlenoses and 3 siamese algae eaters, a whip tail and some cories.

Thanks for looking!

: )


----------



## kinzo (Apr 18, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Very nice! What are the fern like plants on the left?


----------



## proper.noun (May 29, 2016)

Awesome looking tank, the overhang effect you've achieved with the wood is phenomenal!


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Whats the water change schedule, and why only 3 discus


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

DavidZ said:


> Whats the water change schedule, and why only 3 discus




Yes, discus are prone to stressful bullying behaviors when kept in a group of less than 5.


And what is the usual level of nitrates in your tank ?
Discus are not comfortable with consistent nitrate levels above 10 ppm, and decidedly at risk when nitrates are regularly above 20 ppm.


----------



## Coops (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks! 
The plan is to add 6 or 7 total so more are on the way very soon. They are very happy fish, constantly shoaling up and down the i tank. This is not the first time I've had discus either, but is the first in a planted setup like this.

I change a lot of water, very easy to replace 20% or more a day with my setup. 10% if really pushed, but that only takes 15 minutes, so no excuse  

Every day or two I add a littler fertilizer for the plants. Any left over food is eaten by the other fish quickly, if not taken out. When doing W/C i get the tube into all the rocks and plant roots to remove any waste bits.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

You have a really stunning tank there. I love the environment you have created. It is beautifully presented and very artistic. Really one of the nicest low light tanks I have seen, and with Discus even better. 

I've kept Rainbows for years, but every time I see I tank like this, I think someday I've got to try Discus.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Greggz said:


> You have a really stunning tank there. I love the environment you have created. It is beautifully presented and very artistic. Really one of the nicest low light tanks I have seen, and with Discus even better.
> 
> I've kept Rainbows for years, but every time I see I tank like this, I think someday I've got to try Discus.




Just a little aside for you, Gregg -
If you really want to keep discus, I'll be more than happy to guide you through the entire step by step process (if need be), to ensure you're successful.


It's actually a lot easier than most people think - all you need do is follow a few simple rules - let me know & let's get started, beginning with where to get quality stock - which is 50% of the key to being successful.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

discuspaul said:


> Just a little aside for you, Gregg -
> If you really want to keep discus, I'll be more than happy to guide you through the entire step by step process (if need be), to ensure you're successful.
> 
> 
> It's actually a lot easier than most people think - all you need do is follow a few simple rules - let me know & let's get started, beginning with where to get quality stock - which is 50% of the key to being successful.


Paul, I appreciate that. Most of my successes have been the result of studying those who have been successful. As true in life as in fish/plants keeping.

Good quality stock is also important in keeping Rainbows. Maybe even more so with Discus.

When I decide to go this route, I will take you up on the offer. I've been considering it more and more. Don't be surprised when you get a PM from me.


----------



## Coops (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks, lots of effort as I'm sure you can imagine, so appreciated!

For me it has to be a planted tank or some sort of decoration, the way the fish move through the plants, around the bogwood - stop and look at rocks etc, it's really interesting behaviour that I think you miss in a bare tank setup. Although for growing on juvies it has to be the best to go BB i guess.

A quick daily vacum around the rocks with a normal pipe into a bucket takes minutes and you learn where the spots are where the dirt accumulates, so its easy really and not needed daily tbh.

If going planted I would probably understock a little. I'm going for a max of 6 fish. I know people say 10 - you should see the 3 i have, zero aggression, constantly on the move...must be the calming effect of the greenery!


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Greggz said:


> Paul, I appreciate that. Most of my successes have been the result of studying those who have been successful. As true in life as in fish/plants keeping.
> 
> Good quality stock is also important in keeping Rainbows. Maybe even more so with Discus.
> 
> When I decide to go this route, I will take you up on the offer. I've been considering it more and more. Don't be surprised when you get a PM from me.


If I could put in a plug for myself...
Don't get help from Paul through PM's. I would love for you to start a tank journal or something so we(me>) could gain from Paul's experience!
I think it would be a wonderful journal or thread having Paul help you from the very beginning. I can not get enough learnin' from the Pro's!:smile2:


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd be glad to do it via an open journal, Ichy, assuming Gregg would be ok with that approach.


----------



## Coops (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello everyone!
Sorry to resurrect and old post but 2 years on and the planted discus tank was, until very recently still going strong. In fact too strong. Plants were becoming harder to maintain than discus, so I stripped out everything, as the vallis was out of control.

So, here it is now...been setup a while like this. (You can see the old planted setup in the videos too!) Flow through the rocks, an additonal large external added too.

I love this rocky look, so much more space, the rocks are positioned up the back glass, so do not come out into the swimming area as much is it looks in the video. 

I am looking for advice on plants that i can place between rocks and attach to wood. Hardy, low light, low tech....any suggestions welcomed!

Thanks


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Anubia,Bucephalandra, and lot's of time going by.


----------



## Coops (Oct 4, 2016)

Planted with thanks to aquariumgardens.co.uk!


----------

